# upstate NY 12130



## Odysseus (Aug 18, 2008)

5th Edition DnD long running group. More combat/problem solving than role playing style of game.
We're a bunch of 40 and 50  year olds , who meet saturdays 7pm till 10 pm bi monthly , for a fun game of DnD.
We meet at my house in Niverville (12130) which is about 30 minutes south of Albany.
At the moment we're looking for one extra player. Knowledge of the rules not important. No drinkers or smokers desired. Any body interested in joining us , get in touch with me at witherssimon@hotmail.com


----------

